
VC funding in Asia doubled in Q1 2016 - williswee
https://www.techinasia.com/hot-asia-vc-funding-doubled-q1-2016
======
sremani
VC funding in Asia. Can we get any more vague in news, first of all are they
counting the VC going into Turkey and Taiwan in this? Which exact nations are
making a cut here? In future, using more specific terms like West Asia,
Central Asia would be of greater help, and even better naming the countries.

Asia is probably the most vague terms out there. Its a continent of
continents, so being specific helps.

~~~
Tinnike
Hi @sremani, thanks for your feedback! Yes, Asia here covers countries like
Turkey and Taiwan, also Western Asia (Middle East minus Egypt). So, it's
basically covers all countries in Asia.

------
vonklaus
I had to write a business plan for a buddy and it was a china based biz, sort
of Stripe Atlas for China.

this article is light on details, amd I am no expert as all I know was the 48
straight hours spent researching & writing the goddamn thing. interesting
stuff;

* china started the 13th 5 year plan.

* it will agressively invest in itself. as indicated the vc/r&d investment in China by the gov is massive compared to other years.

* teaming up to invest innother countries infrastructure with other developed nations. synical part of me sees this as joint imperialism now China has the tech & influenxe to not be on receiving end.

* total switch to service economy & startup boom gor b2c.

* repeatedly using term o2o (online to offline)

interestingly the idea of a factory was from china keeping foreigners in
districts in the late 1600s, these outposts became factories. there were 13
"factories" including one by the east india trading company.

the policy now seems to be similar to the silk road initiative & 13 factory
model.

huge changes taking place, China is really adapting quick relative to its
size, structure & pop

------
noahlt
The wording of "doubled in Q1" is quite misleading. It actually doubled
between Q1 2015 and Q1 2016. You could say that it doubled in the past year.

~~~
wtvanhest
VC funding is likely seasonal so the best way to compare it would be year over
year. The author should have just added a y/y at the end.

~~~
Tinnike
hi @wtvanhest this article highlighted quarter-on-quarter investment growth.
We do publish y-o-y investment growth as well, but in different period.
Anyway, thanks for your feedback!

